# Tampa



## sportsman94 (Sep 3, 2016)

Brought the kayak down to Tampa for the weekend while visiting a friend. Today was the first day of the trip and I managed my first couple snook.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm going to st Pete Monday going to fish for few days down there sure hope something wants to bite.


----------



## mr otter (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 4, 2016)

Today we went to a new spot and did pretty good on trout. All were short though. Caught a couple little grouper as well. This one was 17 inches. If anyone knows what kind it is I would love to know


----------



## mr otter (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like either a baby gag or black grouper.


----------



## lampern (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!

I would guess gag grouper.


----------

